# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ترجمة حافلة لشيخ الإسلام الفقيه الكبير ابن دقيق العيد.

## محمود الجيزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
وبعد،،
فقد أعجبتني جدًا الترجمة الحافلة التي ذكرها "محمد خلوف العبد الله" للإمام الكبير والحافظ الخطير والمجتهد النحرير/ تقي الدين ابن دقيق العيد عليه رحمة الله، وقد ذكرت هذه الترجمة كتقدمة لتحقيق كتاب "شرح الإلمام" الصادر عن دار النوادر 2009م، ولكثرة ما فيها من فوائد وضعتها بين أيديكم بحروفها.
فلا تنسونا من دعائكم،،
الملف في المرفقات بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## محمود الجيزي

سوف ألحق بهذا البحث ما فات الأصل من إضافات وقفت عليها تتميمًا للفائدة،،
وأدعو إخواني للمشاركة.

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

بارك الله فيك
كنت أبحث عن ترجمة للإمام رحمه الله

----------


## التبيني

نعم هي ترجمة جيدة جزاكم الله خيرًا ، لكن لشيخ الإسلام ابن دقيق العيد تراجم حافلة فعلًا في عدة كتب مثل : ملء العيبة لابن رشيد ، ومستفاد الرحلة والاغتراب للتجيبي ، والطالع السعيد للأدفوي ، والمقفى الكبير للمقريزي ، وتراجمه كثيرة ، جمع الشيخ / حسين بن عكاشة له أكثر من ستين ترجمة في كتابه الجامع لسيرة شيخ الإسلام ابن دقيق العيد .
وفقكم الله تعالى لما يحب ويرضى .

----------


## ابو ربا

لقد وقفت قبل ايام على ابيات لابن دقيق العيد ذكرها بهاء الدين الزركشي 
مضمون هذه الابيات انه تمنى ان يموت على دين العجائز وسأذكرها لكم قريبا ان شاء الله تعالى اذا عدت الى بيتي سالما

----------


## ياسين الشنتوف

جزى الله خيرا ابن عدي أولا والمتنبي ثانيا وجعلنا من المتحابين فيه
وأنت يا أبا ربا - أربى الله حسناتك - 
كثير من العلماء الذين خاضوا في علم الكلام تمنوا في آخر حياتهم أن يموتوا على دين العجائز فهذا الإمام الجويني يقول لجلسائه في مرض موته ( اشهدو علي أني قد رجعت عن كل مقالة قلتها أخالف فيها ما قال السلف الصالح وأني أموت على ما تموت عليه عجائز نيسابور )
وقال الذهبي في "العلو للعلي الغفار" (1 / 258)
581 - وقد كان شيخنا العلامة أبو الفتح القشيري رحمه الله يقول 
 تجاوزت حد الأكثرين إلى العلا ... وسافرت واستبقيتهم في المفاوز 
 وخضت بحارا ليس يدرك قعرها ... وسيرت نفسي في قسيم المفاوز 
 ولججت في الأفكار ثم تراجع ... إختياري إلى إستحسان دين العجائز 
وفي ترجمة الرازي - وهو من كبار المتكلِّمين - في لسان الميزان (4/427): (( وكان مع تبحُّره في الأصول يقول: من التزم دينَ العجائز فهو الفائز ))

----------


## أبوعبد الله الشيشاني

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## محمد بن القاسم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

> جمع الشيخ / حسين بن عكاشة له أكثر من ستين ترجمة في كتابه الجامع لسيرة شيخ الإسلام ابن دقيق العيد .
> وفقكم الله تعالى لما يحب ويرضى .


هل من خبر عن الكتاب ؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لعله ينقل إلى مجلس التراجم .

----------


## علي بن أحمد العلايمي

*هل من رابط لكتاب : الجامع لسيرة شيخ الإسلام ابن دقيق العيد :*

----------

